# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  Importo minimo avviso irregolarità

## anonimo.incognito

Vorrei sapere secondo voi se esiste un importo minimo entro il quale si possa emettere o meno un avviso di irregolarità (AdE).
Se non sbaglio la norma dice solo che l'importo minimo per l'emissione del ruolo è di 10,42  (ex 20.0000 lire).
Ad un cliente è arrivato un avviso bonario di  6,00 (5,50 + int.) per tardivo versamento. Lo so che l'importo è una sciocchezza, però vorrei sapere se è possibile effettuare lo sgravio per le argomentazioni suddette. Vorrei anche sapere se nel limite dei 10,42 devono essere compresi tutti gli importi che formulano la cartella o solo il tributo dovuto senza interessi e senza sanzioni.
Spera che qualcuno mi faccia sapere.
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Vorrei sapere secondo voi se esiste un importo minimo entro il quale si possa emettere o meno un avviso di irregolarità (AdE).
> Se non sbaglio la norma dice solo che l'importo minimo per l'emissione del ruolo è di 10,42  (ex 20.0000 lire).
> Ad un cliente è arrivato un avviso bonario di  6,00 (5,50 + int.) per tardivo versamento. Lo so che l'importo è una sciocchezza, però vorrei sapere se è possibile effettuare lo sgravio per le argomentazioni suddette. Vorrei anche sapere se nel limite dei 10,42 devono essere compresi tutti gli importi che formulano la cartella o solo il tributo dovuto senza interessi e senza sanzioni.
> Spera che qualcuno mi faccia sapere.
> Grazie

  Non mi risultano importi minimi.

----------


## anonimo.incognito

Questo è il riferimento normativo che ho. 
Decreto Legislativo 26 febbraio 1999, n. 46 
Art. 4.
Formazione e contenuto dei ruoli e importo minimo iscrivibile 
1. L'articolo 12 del decreto del Presidente della Repubblica 29 settembre 1973, n. 602, e' sostituito dai seguenti:
"Art. 12 (Formazione e contenuto dei ruoli). - 1. L'ufficio competente forma ruoli distinti per ciascuno degli ambiti territoriali in cui i concessionari operano. In ciascun ruolo sono  iscritte tutte le somme dovute dai contribuenti che hanno il domicilio fiscale in comuni compresi nell'ambito territoriale cui il ruolo si riferisce. 
2. Con decreto del Ministero delle finanze, di concerto con il Ministero del tesoro, del bilancio e della programmazione economica, sono stabiliti i dati che il ruolo deve contenere, i tempi e le procedure della sua formazione, nonche' le modalita' dell'intervento in tali procedure del consorzio nazionale obbligatorio fra i concessionari. 
3. Nel ruolo deve essere comunque indicato il numero del codice fiscale del contribuente; in difetto non puo' farsi luogo all'iscrizione. 
4. Il ruolo e' sottoscritto, anche mediante firma elettronica, dal titolare dell'ufficio o da un suo delegato. Con la sottoscrizione il ruolo diviene esecutivo. 
Art. 12-bis (Importo minimo iscrivibile a ruolo). - 1. Non si procede ad iscrizione a ruolo per somme inferiori a lire ventimila; tale importo puo' essere elevato con il regolamento previsto dall'articolo 16, comma 2, della legge 8 maggio 1998, n. 146.".

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Questo è il riferimento normativo che ho. 
> Decreto Legislativo 26 febbraio 1999, n. 46 
> Art. 4.
> Art. 12-bis (Importo minimo iscrivibile a ruolo). - 1. Non si procede ad iscrizione a ruolo per somme inferiori a lire ventimila; tale importo puo' essere elevato con il regolamento previsto dall'articolo 16, comma 2, della legge 8 maggio 1998, n. 146.".

  Ma.... detto questo ... vuoi fare ricorso ????  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## anonimo.incognito

Non voglio fare ricorso. Voglio sapere se a qualcuno è mai capitato che abbiano l'annullamento in autotutela del ruolo (o dell'avviso di irregolarità).

----------


## danilo sciuto

> Non voglio fare ricorso. Voglio sapere se a qualcuno è mai capitato che abbiano l'annullamento in autotutela del ruolo (o dell'avviso di irregolarità).

  Sarebbe un'espressione di civilità giuridica che nella giungla fiscale italiana suonerebbe proprio come nuovo !!

----------


## revisor

> Non voglio fare ricorso. Voglio sapere se a qualcuno è mai capitato che abbiano l'annullamento in autotutela del ruolo (o dell'avviso di irregolarità).

  parlane con l'Ufficio e presenta, eventualmente un'istanza di autotutela, un pò di determinazione nella professione non guasta.. :Smile:

----------

